# One (warning: cheesy pop song/disney style)



## Ishido (Jun 24, 2013)

please note, that this is not mixed yet...so it's all about, if those parts in the track are working...or not.

spending a few month with this track and now, i am not able to see (or hear) what's good and what's bad

so any comment, suggestion or tips is welcome

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/42593372/one_asli.mp3 (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/425 ... e_asli.mp3)

thank you for listening


----------



## Ishido (Aug 5, 2013)

push :(


----------



## Ishido (Aug 5, 2013)

ok...for just one single reply, i have attached the CD cover i've designed for the song...c'mon guys, i know it's not orchestral killer stuff, but why not comment the weird things as well?


----------



## vinny (Aug 5, 2013)

As a dietbetic, my doctor told me to stay away from sweets.

The words of the song, if I'm not mistaken , are my sentiments too..One World!
But I think John Lennons' "Imagine" has a much paletible appeal...Besides I'm tooooo old for Disney...You should of caught me when I was into The Monkees.


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 5, 2013)

I,for one, think this is a great track. Very well mixed and produced-top notch vocalists.

I can certainly hear this as something that would fit very well in a Disney production.NOT cheesy in the least.

I think Vinnys comment shows that he doesn't have a clue about composing or what it takes to be an all around composer. Absolutely clueless sob.


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't understand why you only have one comment so far. This sounds really good. Especially the chorus. Love the backing choir (can't really hear what they're saying)..but it's rhythmic and catchy and I like it a lot. The production is also very good. Not mixed yet.. still sounds great.

The artwork is beautiful! Really professional!

Overall this is a very good song. I wouldn't call it cheesy. It certainly has that warm/nice Disney feel with a good message....Who doesn't like that? 

Is this going to be used for anything in particular?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 5, 2013)

I really enjoyed this and so did my kids(your target here).

My daughter has really wanted to start writing her own songs, as of now she has just practiced singing other people's stuff. I have been trying to help, but writing this kind of music is hard.

Excellent song! 

Don


----------



## vinny (Aug 5, 2013)

(_I think Vinnys comment shows that he doesn't have a clue about composing or what it takes to be an all around composer. Absolutely clueless sob_)


LETS NOT GET PERSONAL...Dick WAD!
Would you say that to my face...SOB, Mother F'er

My opinion sticks,if you care not for it then FK OFF.

Grow UP!


----------



## Rob (Aug 6, 2013)

sounds like an extremely well produced song to me... it flows smoothly from beginning to end. Maybe there are points where the voices, particularly choirs are a bit buried in the mix, but it sounds good ...
oh, and the cover art is very nice...


----------



## Ishido (Aug 6, 2013)

thank you so much


i'm working on this song now til 7 month, and i had the luck to get some nice musicians on board to help me out (one person can't be shown by now.....)

i will start mixing the track next week....panic


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

I have been away from the forum a lot lately, otherwise I would have listened back when you first posted it, because I am always excited when someone posts a song on here instead of just orchestral compositions. Despite it's faults, I really enjoyed this, and listened to the whole thing 2 times in a row I was having so much fun! I have many thoughts about some problem areas, but I'm not sure whether to wait until you have finished mixing it. The funny thing is, that I think it sounds in many parts to be very excellently mixed, you obviously have supreme skills with production and sound design and mixing, and not just composition skills. Which is why I found it odd that some elements sounded so perfect, and other elements (mainly the vocals) were so terribly mixed? But please notify me when you have done your final mix and I will reserve my final opinion until then! I agree with a previous comment, that the choir section is wonderful, and it is a very memorable rhythmic chant. I like the female vocalist's performance enormously but the male vocalist is not really suited to the song, particularly in his lower notes which sound a bit nasal and also not quite suited to the genre. I think the beat that comes in at 1:26 is wonderful, and the song lifts beautifully with this dynamic shift. There are some excellent guitar rhythm parts, both on electric and acoustic guitar. I'm not sure about the small moments of lead electric guitar though, they come across as a little dated and detract from everything else that is going on. It could be that the song is a bit `busy' in places but that may be because I was searching for the voices in the mix; these issues may well disappear later. My advice would be to compress the hell out of the male voice, with perhaps a chain of 3 or 4 compressors each shaving a bit off one at a time, so that the end result has a huge amount of presence and impact and the subtleties of tone and character are fully captured. Perhaps even reverse compression could be attempted. Can't wait to hear your next mix! Also I look forward to listening to your other tracks on Soundcloud


----------



## Ishido (Aug 9, 2013)

temporary deleted


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Aug 9, 2013)

this is awesome! the male vocal doesn't suit my fancy though, but everything else is on point. good work!


----------



## Ishido (Aug 11, 2013)

Jacob Cadmus @ Fri Aug 09 said:


> this is awesome! the male vocal doesn't suit my fancy though, but everything else is on point. good work!



the male vocal will by mostly replaced by michael sadler


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Aug 11, 2013)

Just my observation: 

I enjoy the song! 

However I'm interested if you were actually aiming for a song that is on par with a Disney classic. Disney songs have VERY catchy and singable melody "hooks" which *for me* this song doesn't quite have. At some points I even get slight african style influences rather than a hard hitting western melody (which I really enjoy in your song).

For me it's not a case of one being better than the other, but I guess if I put this well produced song up next to the likes of hakuna matata, or beauty and the beast theme song, or under the sea it's not quite as focused on nailing that sing-a-long Disney vibe. 

Great work!


----------



## Ishido (Aug 13, 2013)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Sun Aug 11 said:


> However I'm interested if you were actually aiming for a song that is on par with a Disney classic.



my fault...sorry

i was a bit afraid to post a "pop" song in here...mostly because this forum is filled with amazing orchestral compositions where i will never come close to.

so beside of "cheesy" i was looking for something to trick you guys into here....thats why i thought "disney" might help. lol


----------



## ryans (Aug 13, 2013)

Good track. I would like to hear the mixed version 

Ryan


----------



## Ishido (Aug 13, 2013)

ryans @ Tue Aug 13 said:


> I would like to hear the mixed version
> 
> Ryan



me too...trust me. 

i might have the chance to hand it out to an pro mixing engineer after i've tried to to make it as good as possible....but first i have to cut down 150+ tracks to those who are necessary


----------

